# Carrying SSBBW Wife over threshold?



## J_Underscore (May 13, 2011)

I didn't know how else to describe it, but I'm curious if anyone has actually picked up and held their girl in their arms like you would if you were "carrying your wife over the threshold". I've always thought it was impossible cause it'd require tremendous arm strength


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 13, 2011)

I've managed to lift a few very big girls off the ground for a few seconds....only a few inches off of the floor, though. =\

It's one of the glaring weaknesses of being an FA...it's hard to make a girl feel small and protected unless you're a good bit taller than her.


----------



## penguin (May 13, 2011)

The only time I've had someone lift me up was while we were in a swimming pool, and that was goddamn hot. I don't see it happening any other way


----------



## Deacone (May 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> The only time I've had someone lift me up was while we were in a swimming pool, and that was goddamn hot. I don't see it happening any other way



J_JP_M has been able to d that to me in the swimming pool. It's really fun  He puts me on his shoulders in the swimming pool too. And I also surf him cos he swims really well underwater


----------



## penguin (May 13, 2011)

Deacone said:


> J_JP_M has been able to d that to me in the swimming pool. It's really fun  He puts me on his shoulders in the swimming pool too. And I also surf him cos he swims really well underwater



I loved being picked up so completely, able to wrap my arms and legs around him completely, and being carried around the pool. I'm really very buoyant


----------



## J_Underscore (May 13, 2011)

Its the ONLY time I can throw her around as she always falls off my shoulders  yay mwahaha


----------



## Deacone (May 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> I loved being picked up so completely, able to wrap my arms and legs around him completely, and being carried around the pool. I'm really very buoyant



I am also VERY buoyant. J_JP_M takes advantage of this a lot and him and my sister played "let's push Deacone around the pool like a hockey disc and play catch with her" as I just floated around lol.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> The only time I've had someone lift me up was while we were in a swimming pool, and that was goddamn hot. I don't see it happening any other way



You can do it during a turn in the waltz, using the lady's angular momentum to lift her off the floor as she goes around you. My wife loves this: she says it feels as if she's flying.


----------



## Deacone (May 13, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> You can do it during a turn in the waltz, using the lady's angular momentum to lift her off the floor as she goes around you. My wife loves this: she says it feels as if she's flying.



It's times like these when I wish I could dance and not just headbang.


----------



## penguin (May 13, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> You can do it during a turn in the waltz, using the lady's angular momentum to lift her off the floor as she goes around you. My wife loves this: she says it feels as if she's flying.



Oh, that would be fun to try!


----------



## Adrian (May 14, 2011)

No I didn't, one of the first disagreements my wife and I had was on this topic. We had been married a matter of hours and driven over 150 miles.... starting our honeymoon. We went and checked in at a hotel and when it was time to carry her across the threshold... she refused. She figured as skinny as I was (6'-½" & 150-lbs.), that I would not be able to pick her up. After all she had been brain-washed into thinking that at a size #24, she was entirely to large to be lifted off the floor by any man. And, if I did manage to pick her up I would have probably torn her dress. She and some of my previous girlfriends did not believe I could physically pick them up. This topic had come up with my girlfriends and over time I was able to prove I could indeed pick them and walk with them on my shoulder. Unfortunately, it was years before I got the opportunity to prove to my wife I could actually pick her up. (Sad the topic did not come up before we were married.) The kicker is, she was heavier when I actually did pick her up years later! I had finally been able to prove my point.


----------



## BBWBecky (May 14, 2011)

My fiance, who is an FA at 5ft11in and around 164 lbs, hasn't been able to lift me(5ft4in tall and 248.2 lbs) but I can lift him...
Do you FA's find it hot to have a girl lift ya off the floor


----------



## J_Underscore (May 14, 2011)

BBWBecky said:


> My fiance, who is an FA at 5ft11in and around 164 lbs, hasn't been able to lift me(5ft4in tall and 248.2 lbs) but I can lift him...
> Do you FA's find it hot to have a girl lift ya off the floor



I guess I'd say I kinda do, cause she can. I'm very happy my gf is quite athletic for her size (when she was a teen she was an amazing badminton player), healthy and strong


----------



## JimBob (May 14, 2011)

Puts me in mind of 'Get Smart', the moment when Steve Carell's character lifts Lindsay Hollister's to finish off their dance - a mutual testament to Carell's (and/or a stuntman's) strength, and Hollister's graceful dignity.


----------



## JMNYC (May 14, 2011)

BBWBecky said:


> My fiance, who is an FA at 5ft11in and around 164 lbs, hasn't been able to lift me(5ft4in tall and 248.2 lbs) but I can lift him...
> Do you FA's find it hot to have a girl lift ya off the floor



this made me smile. She has not lifted me, but she has used her belly here and there to bump me out of the way, or across a room, just because she feels like it.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 14, 2011)

JimBob said:


> Puts me in mind of 'Get Smart', the moment when Steve Carell's character lifts Lindsay Hollister's to finish off their dance - a mutual testament to Carell's (and/or a stuntman's) strength, and Hollister's graceful dignity.



I want to reply, but it's like ruining Santa.


----------



## Deacone (May 14, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> I want to reply, but it's like ruining Santa.



Totally stole the words out of my mouth! :O


----------



## ssbbwlover89 (May 14, 2011)

I used to do this with my first girlfriend  I would always carry her to her bed or something "sweet" or "romantic" She was about 300. I did it to my previous girlfriend also,who was very much larger, but it was in the swimming pool just playing around.


----------



## Adrian (May 14, 2011)

BBWBecky said:


> My fiance, who is an FA at 5ft11in and around 164 lbs, hasn't been able to lift me(5ft4in tall and 248.2 lbs) but I can lift him...
> Do you FA's find it hot to have a girl lift ya off the floor


Ohhhh yeah!!!! The 'caveman' element of me comes alive.


----------



## Chimpi (May 14, 2011)

Unsure until the moment, but damn if I don't try with some sort of attempt. If I can only lift 1 leg and pull, that'd be a start eh? 

Also, Dr. Feelgood, that's a great idea. Worth the moment, I'm sure.


----------



## Adrian (May 15, 2011)

Chimpi said:


> Unsure until the moment, but damn if I don't try with some sort of attempt. If I can only lift 1 leg and pull, that'd be a start eh?
> Also, Dr. Feelgood, that's a great idea. Worth the moment, I'm sure.


The way I did it back when I was seventeen, my girlfriend (around a size 18 to 20 dress). She was tickling me and she was not ticklish! I was in a corner, in crouched down position, being tickled and it occurred to me that if I stood up, she would stop tickling me. From the squat position I was in I managed to place my arms loosely around her legs and stood straight up. Low and behold, she was on my right shoulder like a sack of potatoes! Then I start to walk towards the door to show others in her house that I could pick her up. She panicked and promised not to tickle me that way again.... if only I would put her down right then.

I have a few very warm moments like this.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 16, 2011)

No, don't know what its like to carry my girl over the threshold on our honeymoon.....but I'm sure I'll find out


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 16, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> it's hard to make a girl feel small and protected unless you're a good bit taller than her.



the majority of the girls i've been attracted to have been confident, self-assured, and could protect themselves.
but that's just me, so you know, whatever.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 16, 2011)

BBWBecky said:


> Do you FA's find it hot to have a girl lift ya off the floor


i find it hot not because i'm an FA, but because i am attracted to girls who are very strong - both in physical terms and in terms of confidence.


----------



## Tina (May 16, 2011)

Couldn't resist...


----------



## Deacone (May 16, 2011)

Tina said:


> Couldn't resist...



Ok, tomorrow, I am SO taking a picture of me doing that to my boyfriend (cos like hell can he do that to me) lol


----------



## Tau (May 16, 2011)

Tina said:


> Couldn't resist...



LOVE this!!!!! 

I really love a man who can pick me up, toss me around a little, wrestle me down. I love strength in a man *droolz* It's just so delicious being held down or lifted and knowing the person doing it is loving it :wubu:


----------



## penguin (May 16, 2011)

Tau said:


> LOVE this!!!!!
> 
> I really love a man who can pick me up, toss me around a little, wrestle me down. I love strength in a man *droolz* It's just so delicious being held down or lifted and knowing the person doing it is loving it :wubu:



I do love being held down and being overpowered


----------



## Deacone (May 16, 2011)

penguin said:


> I do love being held down and being overpowered



I _love_ that too. It's nice to be the dominant one but bloody hell, it's AMAZING when the roles reverse and you're overpowered by a sexy hunk 

Ooh 400th post


----------



## J_Underscore (May 16, 2011)

Deacone said:


> I _love_ that too. It's nice to be the dominant one but bloody hell, it's AMAZING when the roles reverse and you're overpowered by a sexy hunk
> 
> Ooh 400th post



Congrats on 400th post baby 
and I'm glad I can be that good for you both ways


----------



## Deacone (May 16, 2011)

J_JP_M said:


> Congrats on 400th post baby
> and I'm glad I can be that good for you both ways



Oh hunny you can. I LOVE it when you pin me down and ravage me  :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## Heyyou (May 17, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I've managed to lift a few very big girls off the ground for a few seconds....only a few inches off of the floor, though. =\



Honestly, i think this that is described would be -amazing- (if very very difficult or impossible) and that if enough effort was there... believe me, i would love to try with some SSBBWs. 

I think about this very much when i see a shapely, awesomely sexy SSBBW. I think "I wonder if you can do like in the old movies with someone of this weight, size, shape, and sexyness.. hmmmm."  To me, it would be the same test of strength (jsut much harder) as "ponyboy" videos (where the guy role-plays as a horse and the female sits her sexy ginormity square on his back, or SHOULDERS!!!) 

I am volunteer for this.



> The only time I've had someone lift me up was while we were in a swimming pool, and that was goddamn hot. I don't see it happening any other way



Yes! Swiming pool, you can float!! Now, i woudl like to try to lift the person up the stairs and OU of that pool.. im sure a private pool would be best, due to all the slack-jawed gawkers that would ruin the moment. 

I want to thank whomever made this thread. i think we need to see more of this, and more attempts!  I can think of PLENTY heavy BBWs and SSBBWs that woudl test a guy's limits, likely bee to much for it to be done  and also make a great vid whilst doing so, if all the factors came together! (Location, privacy, etc.)


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 17, 2011)

I was like 380 or so..and I'm 5'10" and I was with this guy once...who totally manhandled me and it was freaking sexy, amazing, turn on.....and I'm willing to let someone try again :: giggling:: then sensation is amazing, overwhelming...


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 19, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I've managed to lift a few very big girls off the ground for a few seconds....only a few inches off of the floor, though. =\
> 
> It's one of the glaring weaknesses of being an FA...it's hard to make a girl feel small and protected unless you're a good bit taller than her.



Making a woman feel secure has nothing to do with height or physical build.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 19, 2011)

Tina said:


> Couldn't resist...



Y'all win the cute award hands down. Great picture!


----------



## StickMan (May 21, 2011)

I dunno about SSBBWs (might be a bit beyond my abilities) but if I was to finally settle down with at least a mid-size BBW (we're talking around 200 lbs here) I'd just work out until I _could_ carry her over the threshold. (Plus, strong StickMan would make for awesome muscly honeymoon photos)


----------



## Tina (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the comments on the photo! I first posted it not long after it was taken, maybe 5 years ago or so. I wish I was that strong -- it was Photoshopped to remove Eric's right leg... Yes, I cheated.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 22, 2011)

I LOVE that pic, Tina!


----------



## Tina (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, Ash. I do, too, honestly. We had a lot of fun that day and I had a lot of fun working on the photo, at Eric's suggestion.


----------



## biodieselman (May 23, 2011)

Tina said:


> Thanks for the comments on the photo! I first posted it not long after it was taken, maybe 5 years ago or so. I wish I was that strong -- it was Photoshopped to remove Eric's right leg... Yes, I cheated.








I might be going out on a limb here... but...
is that a lascivious expression I see on Eric's face?







Way to go Eric!!!







After our wedding reception, our immediate family followed us back to our house for a private party & more damn photos.:doh: Someone in the crowd blurted out, _"Carry her over the threshold!"_.

There were looks of disbelief on the women's faces at the boorish outburst as I looked at Ris still in her wedding dress.

She exclaimed, _"Don't you dare!"_.


----------



## Tina (May 29, 2011)

Oh, what a wonderful photo. You two look so happy. Cute story!


----------



## tonynyc (May 30, 2011)

biodieselman said:


> I might be going out on a limb here... but...
> is that a lascivious expression I see on Eric's face?
> 
> 
> ...



*N*ice photo


----------



## kronoman (Jun 22, 2011)

I used to had a heavier and taller girlfriend years ago, I managed to pick her up in the beach, when we was in the ocean with water up to our waists.

Salad water makes everything float very easy.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 28, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Making a woman feel secure has nothing to do with height or physical build.


For 'some women' there is a security knowing the man is physically is strong enough to protect them.



StickMan said:


> I dunno about SSBBWs (might be a bit beyond my abilities) but if I was to finally settle down with at least a mid-size BBW (we're talking around 200 lbs here) I'd just work out until I _could_ carry her over the threshold.


Ther, you go! That's the attitude

biodieselman, thank for posting your wedding reception picture! It is a lovely picture -Adrian


----------



## BCBeccabae (Jun 28, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Oh hunny you can. I LOVE it when you pin me down and ravage me  :smitten: :kiss2:



I love your guys' little flirty comments back and forth in the different threads 
it's adorable
as is this concept


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I attempted this a few times with my current girlfriend. She's a bbw. To be safe I tried it from a bed, and then from standing. At first I wondered, then I realized I could and said "Oh yes." And lifted her (Then a kiss ). It felt so good. First time for both of us.


----------



## marky815 (Sep 6, 2011)

Tina said:


> Couldn't resist...



thats totally hot!!


----------



## Johannes (Sep 7, 2011)

As I see it there are two ways it can be done and neither involves the threshold to a home:

1) In a swimming pool. Put a threshold on the bottom! This is the easy way! Affordable for any couple. Sexy! Go straight for sex by the poolside!

2) In one of NASA´s airplanes for training austronauts. As the plane dives passengers feel zero gravity for a minute. This is the difficult way. I don´t think any SSBBW has ever been aboard such a plane when in action.


I would never be a bridegroom if I could carry the bride!


----------



## Jello404 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tina said:


> Couldn't resist...



Aahaha! I LOVE IT,SOO CUTE! Ive never dated someone who could pick me up but I can always pick them up! lmfao


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 7, 2011)

biodieselman said:


> I might be going out on a limb here... but...
> is that a lascivious expression I see on Eric's face?
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful photo and great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 14, 2011)

Very interesting topic. I haven't tried to pick my wife up since she was around 240lbs. Now at 298lbs, I will make it a point to try, We are going to the beach in a couple of weeks, so if dry land doesn't work, then maybe the ocean will.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 14, 2011)

rootrp35 said:


> Very interesting topic. I haven't tried to pick my wife up since she was around 240lbs. Now at 298lbs, I will make it a point to try, We are going to the beach in a couple of weeks, so if dry land doesn't work, then maybe the ocean will.



The beach is a good place to try. The beach is harder by the water, and if you can either stand the stares of people or there isnt anyone around, try away!  I know i can see myself attempting with the right lady one day, lol. (I was on Ormond Beach when i saw a ~160lbs. approximately woman picked up Fireman-style by her boyfriend. It was cool.) 

Try to pick up BELOW the belly, basically wrapping your arms around her butt because a lot of people try to pick up a BBW/SSBBW (in the videos i have seen) by wrapping their arms around her BELLY.. and thats just not gonna work, except to squeeze the belly. Depends if it is serious attempt, or just going through the motions and being silly. I am convincd that a moderately muscular guy can lift a woman up to ~400lbs (depending on height) with the proper leverage, being just below the belly. And :smitten: how cool that would be. (Hope this helps.)

Of course, the ocean water will produce buoyancy for floating and "normal" ocean recreation. See if you can carry her out of the water? Interesting, since as you come out of the water she is basically losing buoyancy and that is when you having to carry the weight comes in, just like trying to carry someone old 50s-style movie out of a swimming pool.

There is OTS (Over The Shoulder,) From behind, On your back, on your shoulders, and the old somewhat impossible "Across the threshhold" where she is basically laying across your arms type lifts to be tried. My favorite video of this was with Blythe, a SSBBW 6ft5in tall woman from California who has since stopped making videos. That video was great, an all-time best IMHO.

Have fun, watch out for jellyfish (scan the shore before you go in) and be safe! - your newest beach bum dude, see location.

(This is one of my favorite topics, its my favorite type of video on clips4sale sites, and id love to partake in one one day, if that ever happens. I know, im a weirdo.) Checking out clips4sale now. Let us know how it goes! Thanks!

This is one way to do it, i believe i was describing another. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps26gZ28PWU&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL333E49C1867DDD4C


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you! I will see how things go in a couple of weeks. I don't think she would care for it much if I charge out of the water with her in a firemans carry, but I do think it would get a laugh, haha. I think I'll just have to go with the moment.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 18, 2011)

I can just imagine the hernias to be had from lifting a large woman....Sorry to be the Scrooge lol


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 18, 2011)

Thats why you gotta lift with your knees!


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 18, 2011)

Then, perhaps, one should have some ergonomics training before lifting their bbw/ssbbw/ssbhm/bhm


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 18, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I can just imagine the hernias to be had from lifting a large woman....Sorry to be the Scrooge lol



Not if you're strong enough to do it


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 18, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Not if you're strong enough to do it



A majority of FAs are skinny, fragile things. lol Besides, I doubt it'd be about strength...one slip and BAM a third ball coming from your abdomen.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 18, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> A majority of FAs are skinny, fragile things. lol Besides, I doubt it'd be about strength...one slip and BAM a third ball coming from your abdomen.



Sad but true...poor dudes


----------



## J34 (Sep 19, 2011)

Its all about leverage and technique. Its like if you were going to lift a heavy box or a piece of furniture- you don't bend at your waist and you use your legs for power. I've worked in FedEx loading and unloading trailers, I have moved furniture, etc it is all about leverage.

I had a friend and he was around 6'2" and close to 300 and I was able to carry him across the room, though slowly. Though if he jumped on my back I would have easily been able to move him since at that time I was squatting 600. Wish I could try that with a lady, though I am not as athletic as I was at that point.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Sep 19, 2011)

penguin said:


> The only time I've had someone lift me up was while we were in a swimming pool, and that was goddamn hot. I don't see it happening any other way



Someone pick me up!!! I don't care if it's in a pool LOL


----------



## Deacone (Sep 20, 2011)

I've had J_JP_M lift me up and put me on his shoulders many a time the swimming pool. It's kinda fun! Alas...I don't see his poor gangly self being able to lift my 400lbs self over the threshold...

so maybe we should get married in a swimming pool? lol


----------



## Tad (Sep 20, 2011)

Deacone said:


> so maybe we should get married in a swimming pool? lol



No, you just need a water entrance to your abode (it is lifting you over the threshhold, not lifting you up at the wedding  ) 

So you know, get busy on winning that huge lottery, so you can have a house built, with an indoor/outdoor pool so you can swim into the house!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 20, 2011)

Tad said:


> No, you just need a water entrance to your abode (it is lifting you over the threshhold, not lifting you up at the wedding  )
> 
> *So you know, get busy on winning that huge lottery, so you can have a house built, with an indoor/outdoor pool so you can swim into the house!*



Not only does that sound _wicked_ cool, but i cant think of any better form of exercise than people lifting. And BBWs at that! 

Take Peter Parker, for example.... I think like him.......................

Look i honestly cant find it right now, but, here you go. (And FTR, someone probably knows EXACTLY the picture i am thinking of.. its either "Biggie" or "Bigggie" or "kazecat" on DeviantArt he did a color picture of Peter Parker next to a BBW and it said "With great weight comes great responsibility." Who knows there that pic is?)

This one, the artist calls "The Weightdress" instead of "The Waitress." I like this.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 20, 2011)

Tad said:


> No, you just need a water entrance to your abode (it is lifting you over the threshhold, not lifting you up at the wedding  )
> 
> So you know, get busy on winning that huge lottery, so you can have a house built, with an indoor/outdoor pool so you can swim into the house!



maybe i should invest in a moat? lol


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes I have. I will not lie, it is not easy, but totally worth it. I believe the first time I attempted and succeeded with this was on a second date some years ago. She dared me to and I showed her. I saw how it made her feel, and later she confessed she really like it because for the first time she felt small in my arms. Sweet sentiments.

So in relationships past that point I tried to do it when the moment presented its self.


----------



## BigWheels (Sep 21, 2011)

Guess being a big guy in a wheelchair DOES have advantages. I regularly was able to lift my ex... she always joked I was going to hurt myself, but she giggled the whole damn time too... and she was a 300+ woman. 

Feeling a little better now... work out more boys!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 21, 2011)

Deacone said:


> I've had J_JP_M lift me up and put me on his shoulders many a time the swimming pool. It's kinda fun! Alas...I don't see his poor gangly self being able to lift my 400lbs self over the threshold...
> 
> so maybe we should get married in a swimming pool? lol



Just carry him instead! lol


----------



## Deacone (Sep 21, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Just carry him instead! lol



I think I might! I think as a joke, for the bride and groom cake toppers on our wedding cake, I might just get it as me carrying him off  lol!


----------



## LordSheogorath (Sep 22, 2011)

I am a soldier, and also work out every other day. I am just slightly over 6 ft tall, broad shoulders, large bones, and I weight just under 190 lbs. My girlfriend is around 230 and I can without discomfort or any issue lift her above my head grabbing her around the hips and lifting her skyward.

I imagine I could do this if she were just around 280, but lifting in the form mentioned above I would imagine many men would have tremendous difficulty with a woman around 400lbs unless you do steroids and can curl with a barbell that much weight. OR have the benefit of being Goliath sized.

Not impossible... just very unlikely.


----------



## op user (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it can made quite a bid of difference on how one tries to lift the SSBBW in the classic way so to say. As far as I am concerned, it is very difficult to try it from a standing position with the guys hands behind the shoulder and knees and lifting her off her feet. 

On the other hand having her seat on your lap and picking up it is somewhat easier. Tried once or twice and looking forward to do it again. 

op user


----------



## Shan34 (Sep 29, 2011)

I dunno. I don't think I'd let anybody attempt to lift or carry me anywhere. It's kind of a scary thought, though semi sweet too  Good luck!


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 30, 2011)

Shan34 said:


> I dunno. I don't think I'd let anybody attempt to lift or carry me anywhere. It's kind of a scary thought, though semi sweet too  Good luck!



You are the first and only honest woman to address what every other BBWs *sciatic nerve* is thinking when it even remotely hears the words placed together that even remotely sound like.....

My Boyfriend/Husband is going to swoop, scoop, lift, throw, carry whatever...because the last thing that *sciatic nerve* wants is to be dropped by some goofy guy on the ladies derriere. Although the sentiment is sweet 
(The swooping part not the dropping )


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd rather just be taken out to dinner and go dancing. lol

He can validate his masculinity in other ways....helllooooo? Moustache ride!?


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I'd rather just be taken out to dinner and go dancing. lol
> 
> He can validate his masculinity in other ways....helllooooo? Moustache ride!?



seems like a better use of energy after all....


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 11, 2011)

Not that the sentiment isn't correct, its a romantic gesture which is always a good thing, but there are easier ways to be romantic then throwing out your back or dropping the missus lol... I would rather a nice dinner or a cuddle on the couch and a movie then having to nurse someone with a slipped disc, not saying that all men can't lift their women but when you are over 300 lbs I don't know that I would attempt it, I am in health care all I can see is the BIPP program in front of my eyes (back injury prevention program) lol... the important thought to this thread is the fact that you would have a beautiful wife or handsome husband, so be good to each other and walk over the threshold together and start life off right...


----------



## duhast234 (Nov 14, 2012)

J_Underscore said:


> I didn't know how else to describe it, but I'm curious if anyone has actually picked up and held their girl in their arms like you would if you were "carrying your wife over the threshold". I've always thought it was impossible cause it'd require tremendous arm strength



Absolutely! I am built to heave weight around! I am also six foot three so my long muscular arms would make a great carraige.


----------

